

A new venture capital alternative for entrepreneurial small businesses - mhil
http://transcapitalist.squarespace.com/transcapitalist/2009/10/28/a-venture-capital-alternative-for-early-financing-offered-by.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Money without support is less likely to succeed. Perhaps with established,
expanding businesses it would work.

